# Wow Cataclysm auf Notebook



## PLAYER (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem:
Ich hatte vor mir einen Laptop Zu kaufen.
Jetzt will ich Wow cataclysm auf einem Laptop Spielen.
Ich weiß aber nicht auf welchem Laptop dass Spiel laufen würde.
Dass Problem ist dass ich *Nur 300 Euro* ausgeben kann.
Es wäre toll wen mir jemand z.B. Einen E-Bay Link auf einen Laptop Schicken Könnte.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## PLAYER (7. Januar 2011)

Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Namitu (7. Januar 2011)

300,- € Laptop und Cata zocken? Vergiss es! Vielleicht auch noch 25er Raid´s?


----------



## PLAYER (7. Januar 2011)

Geht da nix ??  Was für eigenschaften müsste der haben fürs wow


----------



## p00nage (7. Januar 2011)

jo ist einfach zu wenig geld um mit nem notebook zu zocken, auch wenns "nur" WoW ist. da lieber nen gebrauchten desktop oder so kaufen


----------



## PLAYER (7. Januar 2011)

Könnte ich dess mit nem Rechner zoggen:


Win.xp Professional 2002 Service Pack 2
Intel(R) Pentium(R)4Cpu  2,4Ghz  760 Ram


----------



## cann0nf0dder (7. Januar 2011)

eigenschaften:
dualcore, keinen der alten turion x64 cpus, mindestens nen turion x2
4 gig ram
irgendwas schneller als: GeForce GT 325M

aber, spass am spiel ist dann was anderes, könnte laufen, minimale einstellungen häufige hänger etc......

für 300€ wow pc solltest du über desktop nachdenken, da haste wenigstens noch die chance auf spannung, spiel und schokolade 

edit:
bei deinem dekstop
schauen ob du den p4 gegen nen günstigen eXXXX dualcore tauschen kannst (unterstützt das mobo diesen, eventuell nach bios update), ram nachrüsten 4 gig wären ideal, neue graka denke ich mal wäre auch fällig


----------



## PLAYER (7. Januar 2011)

So Viel Ram???  en Kumpel zoggt Flüssig mit 2 gb Ram


----------



## PLAYER (7. Januar 2011)

Intel DualCore E3400 2,6GHz
	2 GB DDR3-1333 Arbeitsspeicher
	500 GB SATA-II Festplatte
	Intel X4500 DirectX 10

Leuft dess darauf??


----------



## cann0nf0dder (7. Januar 2011)

ram kostet atm so gut nix und man merkt nen netten boost, daher 4 gig.
wow brauch gerne mal so um 1,8 gig sofern sie denn zur verfügung stehen.
laufen tut es aber auch mit weniger 

edit:
intel x4500 graka, das is des prob ansonsten läuft des, vielleicht noch um 100€ ne andere graka rein und des wuppt


----------



## PLAYER (7. Januar 2011)

Aber es würde Reichen ? Zum Zoggen ohne GROSE probleme?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (7. Januar 2011)

wenn du eine grafikkarte dafür besorgst, ohne probleme, die x4500 ist halt nen intel grafikchip und die werden anscheinend erst mit den aktuellen sandy bridge cpus attraktiv, das alte ding gewinnt keinen blumentopf ausserhalb von excel 

  8800gt oder ne entsprechende amd/ati karte (schneller ist auch möglich, langsamer würd ich nicht empfehlen)

edit:
wenn du bissel schaust findest vielleicht auch ne relativ günstige, gebrauchte 260 core 216 (nvidia) die könnte dann sogar dx11 darstellen was die performance von wow etwas anhebt


----------



## PLAYER (7. Januar 2011)

Also laufen würde es ? Richtig? Nur nicht mit 1A Grafik??


----------



## cann0nf0dder (7. Januar 2011)

wenn du von mir wissen willst, ob das ding mit der intel graka läuft, keinen plan die leistungsdaten von den dingern sind unterirdisch im vergleich mit ner 'gaming graka' !!!!
meine pers. einschätzung, nein, mit ner intel x4500 wirst du zwischen standbildern, artefakten etc... verloren gehen!

wenn du wissen willst, ob es mit ner entsprechenden grafikkarte auf dem pc läuft, defenitiv.


----------



## PLAYER (7. Januar 2011)

weil ich habe einen Gamer-pc Beobachtet der diesen Eigenschaften entspricht.

AMD Athlon II Prozessor 2x 3 GHz
	2 GB DDR3-1333 Arbeitsspeicher
	500 GB SATA-II Festplatte
	Geforce 7er Grafikchip

wäre dess in ordnung ??  wäre nurnoch der Ram Speicher


----------



## cann0nf0dder (7. Januar 2011)

graka zu lahm, würd laufen aber nicht empfehlenswert und spass machen wirds auch nicht, 8er generation oder schneller ... zur not ne 8500 oder 9500 wenn der teufel fliegen frisst (ok, damit gehts schon aber ab 8600 oder 9600 wären ok) und müssten gebraucht als graka so max 50€ liegen ...


----------



## PLAYER (7. Januar 2011)

Also bräuchteman nur einen geforce 8er grafikChip   um flüssig zu Zoggen.?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (7. Januar 2011)

in verbindung mit einem der 2 von dir oben genannten pcs, ja ....


----------



## PLAYER (7. Januar 2011)

Also Ich würde mir so ein Pc kaufen und dann nur noch so ne Graka. Und dann gehts flüssig???

Wie viel Kostet mich so eine Graka?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (7. Januar 2011)

mit nem amd dualcore und ner 8600 wärste aufm niveau unserer raidleiterin 

ka, neu 100€ gebraucht würd ich vermuten ca 20-40€ max 

aktuell z.b. im marktplatz:

CPU:   Core 2 Duo e8400 
Graka: 9800GT 1gb mit artik cooling kühler 
Ram:   4 gb DDR2 Ram
Mobo: abit i-n 73 v
Case:   Geh ARX 1808B Midi
Laufwerk: normaler DVD/CD Brenner
Platte:  500gb 

VB: *gesenkt auf 298€*


----------



## PLAYER (7. Januar 2011)

Also 20 Eu  Hört sich gut an oke die Seite öffnet sich bei mir Nicht aber dann jetzt schon mal danke Für die Mühe,


----------



## cann0nf0dder (7. Januar 2011)

ach sorry, mitgliedschaft zu neu und nicht genug posts für den pcgh marktplatz, mein fehler


----------



## UltraGraniat (10. Januar 2011)

Mal als Randbemerkung:

Man sollte WoW nicht mehr unterschätzen, denn allein wens City-Raids gibt,  hat es sich gegessen.
Ma sein das man beim Reisen durh die Welt noch kaum Belastung aufm Rechner oder Laptop hat aber sobald es auch Ereignisse wie: Warsong, Instanzen (und im Fall der Fälle noch eine Raid-Ini) sollte man es lassen, wen schon WoW dann auf ner guten Kiste sonst muss man auf Erfolg und Spaß in WoW verzichten.

(es sei denn, man ist Fan von Berufe skillen )


----------



## eXitus64 (11. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte Cata einige Wochen auf ein MSI X340 gespielt. Die Grafikeinstellung waren zwar bescheiden (irgendetwas im low und middle Bereich), aber es lief flüssig! Die Hardware war auch nicht gerade die Beste: (Core Solo U3500 (1,4GHz); 2GB; Intel 4500HD)


----------



## PLAYER (23. Januar 2011)

Gamer Computer Komplett PC AMD Athlon2 X2 250 2x3,0GhZ bei eBay.de: PC-Systeme (endet 04.02.11 14:08:40 MEZ)     würde es dieser rechner tun??  Oder einer mit 500 gb und 4gb ram   sonst alles gleich??


----------

